# Uber advertising in Spanish on Craigs



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/etc/4801104309.html

*¿Cuál es la oportunidad?*

Conduce tu propio coche y mantén tu propio horario - la aplicación en tu teléfono Uber te ayudará a conectarte con tus pasajeros. Préndelo. Recibe un pedido. Recoge a tus pasajeros y gana dinero llevándolos a su destino. Es así de simple.

Trabaja cuando quieras Tu controlas y mantienes tu horario. Si tienes que llevar tus hijos a la escuela, ¡llevalos! Si tienes que pasar al banco, ¡Pasa! ¡Eres el jefe!
Ganas buen dinero Gana más de $16/hora y más de $ 1,000 por mes. Tenemos más pasajeros que nuestros competidores. Más pasajeros = más viajes = más tarifas / hora.
Disfruta más de su ciudad Conduce con Uber y conoce tu ciudad y a personas interesantes en una forma totalmente nueva.
*¿Qué necesito para empezar?*

Necesitas un vehículo con 4 puertas, del año 2005 o más reciente.
Necesitas la matrícula de tu vehículo, licencia de conducir y seguro de auto personal.
Debes tener por lo menos 21 años.


*¿Qué necesito para empezar?*

Necesitas un vehículo con 4 puertas, del año 2004 o más reciente. Necesitas la matrícula de tu vehículo, licencia de conducir y seguro de auto personal. Debes tener por lo menos 21 años. Necesita un conocimiento básico de ingles.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

$20 an hour... Should have a * next to it. Side effects may include....


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

same here in FL ads EVERY DAY EARN $1,500 Week/$20 hour

* side effects may include: Loss of DL, Cancelization of Insurance, get in accident = U now have NO CAR!....oh and possible JAIL time....along with LOTS of fines, Tickets, and a Future Court appearance!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

$16/hour or $1,000.00/week
1000/16=62.5 hours per week

How much do the English ads claim today?


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> $16/hour or $1,000.00/week
> 1000/16=62.5 hours per week
> 
> How much do the English ads claim today?


Here ya go:
http://orlando.craigslist.org/lab/4806334385.html


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

So if you can read English.... $1,500.00/week $20.00/hour
1500/20=75 hours/week

Read English? You are eligible to work more hours!


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

"Make up to $20/hour or up to $1,500/week in fares". Fares is the key word there, you shouldn't have missed that LAuberX


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Samename said:


> "Make up to $20/hour or up to $1,500/week in fares". Fares is the key word there, you shouldn't have missed that LAuberX


What exactly did I miss ?


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

That's before Uber puts their hand in your pocket


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

followed by the squeeze


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Samename said:


> "Make up to $20/hour or up to $1,500/week in fares". Fares is the key word there, you shouldn't have missed that LAuberX


It actually says 1000 per month.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Samename said:


> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/etc/4801104309.html
> 
> *¿Cuál es la oportunidad?*
> 
> ...


16 dllrs per hour. $1,000 per month in the body of ad.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> 16 dllrs per hour. $1,000 per month in the body of ad.


Interesting that it says "es asi de simple". It really should be "es asi de sencillo". Other than those 3 errors it was translated pretty well.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Why not? No sense in requiring drivers to be fluent enough in English to be able to respond to an English advertisement. Perhaps they should also advertise in French to attract more non English speaking Haitians. And the race to the bottom continues.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Why not? No sense in requiring drivers to be fluent enough in English to be able to respond to an English advertisement. Perhaps they should also advertise in French to attract more non English speaking Haitians. And the race to the bottom continues.


You know something, they have been purposely trying to hire drivers of different ethnicities. Here in Los Angeles they've been running an ad on radio that the guy is clearly black. They have been getting hammered at meetings because they don't service all neighborhoods. This may be their response to that.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I thought Fuber was getting hammered for requiring credit cards and THAT prevented many in the poorer/ethnic neighborhoods from being properly "served"?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I thought Fuber was getting hammered for requiring credit cards and THAT prevented many in the poorer/ethnic neighborhoods from being properly "served"?


I don't know a lot about ubers payment methods. Do they take ATM cards? Everyone has those. A lot of people also use prepaid cards.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

observer said:


> I don't know a lot about ubers payment methods. Do they take ATM cards? Everyone has those.


Not everyone has a bank account... particularly in the poorer neighborhoods.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

observer said:


> You know something, they have been purposely trying to hire drivers of different ethnicities. Here in Los Angeles they've been running an ad on radio that the guy is clearly black. They have been getting hammered at meetings because they don't service all neighborhoods. This may be their response to that.


Honestly that's a national add. I'm sure your talking about the guy being an ex-bus driver because he "loves how the city moves". I think I also heard another add with a female voice as well.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I hear the bus driver ad on the radio too. (DC Market). I just wish they would air some rider ads to drum up a bit more riders. If the riders were there, and the pay rates were decent, they would not have to advertise for drivers. Personally, I think any driver MUST speak English fluently. Knowing other languages is fine, but they should know English well. I imagine these drivers that don't speak English probably get poor ratings and get deactivated pretty quickly, so among those drivers the churn must be astronomical.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

observer said:


> I don't know a lot about ubers payment methods. Do they take ATM cards? Everyone has those. A lot of people also use prepaid cards.


Really they take anything, including PayPal. I am not sure if Uber verifies funds on pre-paid cards or how that all works.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Honestly that's a national add. I'm sure your talking about the guy being an ex-bus driver because he "loves how the city moves". I think I also heard another add with a female voice as well.


Yes, that is the one. I didn't know it was run nationally. I'm sure they have the same problem in all their markets. They started running them a couple days after the scandal with Sarah Lacy.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Not everyone has a bank account... particularly in the poorer neighborhoods.





DjTim said:


> Honestly that's a national add. I'm sure your talking about the guy being an ex-bus driver because he "loves how the city moves". I think I also heard another add with a female voice as well.


Yes the lady that is a single mom/ student/hairdresser (I think that's what it said). She liked the flexibility of working a few hours, and made 200 dollars her first night!!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

observer said:


> Yes the lady that is a single mom/ student/hairdresser (I think that's what it said). She liked the flexibility of working a few hours, and made 200 dollars her first night!!


That's IT! LOL! I was actually saying to myself that if she visited backpage, there are hookers making like 300 an hour, so she was totally getting ripped off


----------

